
Drug trade rises in dark corners of the Internet - liareye
https://www.bostonglobe.com/news/nation/2017/06/10/drug-trade-rises-dark-corners-internet/8ad96xdOEfdMAfbHeTFJDM/story.html
======
nxsynonym
Yes it's on the rise on the darknet, but it's also on the rise across the
entire board.

Instead of attacking the problem at the source (fentanyl importing and
distribution) people will use this as a way to discredit and attack the
darknet. They'll probably have some success too. Then a new technology that
increase anonymity on the internet will come around and the cycle will repeat.

